# Getting Artists to participate



## diragusa (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Forum, this is my first "genuine" thread. And im wondering, with all the social media clutter, and the mentality of some artists. How is it possible to get artist to work together locally or worldwide. It could be a group that could be something bigger than themselves, but moves them further to the common goal that we all share: attracting anyone/everyone to see, hear or feel there art form?

any insights or thoughts?


----------

